# Think Tank > Austrian Economics / Economic Theory >  Mises University 2019

## Occam's Banana

_From the Dept. of "Yeah, this is actually how I spend my Friday evenings ..."_

I took a break from the Internet and didn't get back soon enough to do my annual Mises University thread - at least, not in time for the live streams. 

So anyway, cue up the Miss Universe jokes, and here are the audio/video archives of the event:

(... and here are links to the threads for previous years, for anyone who is interested ...)

*Mises University 2013*
*Mises University 2014*
*Mises University 2015*
*Mises University 2016*
*Mises University 2017*
*Mises University 2018*
*Mises University 2019 VIDEO / AUDIO*

NOTE: As of now (26 July 2019), it has only been a week since Mises U 2019 ended, so there are probably still some videos in the editorial pipeline. I've marked some of the VIDEO entries as "NONE" because they won't have videos (those were scheduled as private graduate seminars and were only recorded in audio). Those marked as "PENDING" may or may not have videos released for them in the future. I don't know what's up with the ones marked "????." I'll try to keep this thread updated with any new stuff that comes out.

*SUNDAY: 14 JULY 2019*

*SPEAKER*
*TITLE*
*VIDEO*
*AUDIO*

Joseph Salerno & Jeff Deist
Welcome and Opening Remarks
POST #2
MP3



*MONDAY: 15 JULY 2019*

*SPEAKER*
*TITLE*
*VIDEO*
*AUDIO*

Joseph Salerno
The Birth of the Austrian School
POST #3
MP3

Jeffrey Herbener
Subjective Value and Market Prices
POST #25
MP3

David Gordon
Praxeology: The Method of Economics
POST #4
MP3

Shawn Ritenour
The Division of Labor and Social Order
POST #5
MP3

Sandra Klein
Money
POST #45
MP3

David Howden
Banking
POST #6
MP3

Peter Klein
Entrepeneurship
POST #19
MP3

Andrew Napolitano
Taking Rights Seriously
PENDING
MP3



*TUESDAY: 16 JULY 2019*

*SPEAKER*
*TITLE*
*VIDEO*
*AUDIO*

Shawn Ritenour
Austrian Capital Theory
POST #7
MP3

Joseph Salerno
Calculation and Socialism
POST #8
MP3

Jeffrey Herbener
The Theory of Interest
PENDING
MP3

David Howden
An Equity-Based Approach to the Money Multiplier
NONE
MP3

Peter Klein
Competition and Monopoly
POST #11
MP3

Mark Brandly
Free Trade vs. Protectionism
PENDING
MP3

Mark Thornton
Minimum Wage
POST #10
MP3

David Gordon
Robert Nozick's _Anarchy, State and Utopia_
POST #21
MP3

David Howden
The Austrian Theory of the Business Cycle
POST #9
MP3



*WEDNESDAY: 17 JULY 2019*

*SPEAKER*
*TITLE*
*VIDEO*
*AUDIO*

Thomas DiLorenzo
Ten Things You Should Know about Socialism
POST #17
MP3

David Gordon
Mises and Rothbard on Ethics
POST #16
MP3

Patrick Newman
_Conceived in Liberty_, Volume 5
POST #27
MP3

Jonathan Newman
Austrian Alternatives to Conventional Economic Statistics
POST #12
MP3

Robert Murphy
Economics of the Green New Deal
POST #15
MP3

Mark Thornton
The Opioid Crisis
PENDING
MP3

Thomas DiLorenzo
The Myths of Market Failure
POST #14
MP3

Robert Murphy
Rothbardians vs. "Free Bankers" on Fractional Reserve Banking
POST #13
MP3

David Gordon
Theory and History
PENDING
MP3



*THURSDAY: 18 JULY 2019*

*SPEAKER*
*TITLE*
*VIDEO*
*AUDIO*

Robert Murphy
The Economics of the Stateless Society
POST #34
MP3

Thomas DiLorenzo
The Curse of Economic Nationalism
POST #32
MP3

Timothy Terrell
Current Controversies in Medical Care Finance
POST #31
MP3

Jonathan Newman
Austrian Economics vs. Keynesian and Monetarist Macroeconomics
POST #23
MP3

Patrick Newman
Panics and Depressions in Early America
POST #30
MP3

Mark Thornton
Is There a Skyscraper Curse?
POST #29
MP3

Jeffrey Herbener
Time Preference Theory and Its Critics
NONE
MP3

Timothy Terrell
Environmental and Resource Economics
POST #28
MP3

Lucas Engelhardt
Monetary Policy: Discretion, Rules or Markets?
POST #33
MP3

Mark Brandly
Oil: Controls, Taxes and Regulations
POST #24
MP3

Lew Rockwell & Mark Thornton
An Evening with Lew Rockwell
PENDING
MP3



*FRIDAY: 19 JULY 2019*

*SPEAKER*
*TITLE*
*VIDEO*
*AUDIO*

Peter Klein
Government and Big Business
POST #44
MP3

Ryan McMaken
Political Decentralization as a Road to Anarcho-Capitalism
POST #26
MP3

Timothy Terrell
Higher Education in Crisis
POST #43
MP3

Patrick Newman
The Progressive Era and Crony Political and Local Reform
POST #35
MP3

Joseph Salerno
Deflation: Myth and Reality
POST #42
MP3

Łukasz Dominiak
Hans-Hermann Hoppe's Argumentation Theory of Ethics
POST #36
MP3

Peter Klein
The Economics of Data Privacy
POST #41
MP3

Lucas Engelhardt
International Business Cycles
POST #18
MP3

Robert Murphy
The Market for Military Defense
POST #40
MP3

Jason Jewell
Social Justice: Real and Phony
PENDING
MP3

Lucas Engelhardt
Modern Monetary Theory
POST #39
MP3

Dave Smith & Jeff Deist
_Part of the Problem_ Podcast
PENDING
MP3

(various)
Faculty Panel: Theory and Method
????
????

(various)
Faculty Panel: Policy and History
????
????



*SATURDAY: 20 JULY 2019*

*SPEAKER*
*TITLE*
*VIDEO*
*AUDIO*

Rafael Acevedo & Luis Cirocco
Unmasking Venezuelan Socialism
POST #22
MP3

Ryan McMaken & Tho Bishop
How to Write for Mises.org
PENDING
MP3

Thibault Serlet
Special Economic Zones
PENDING
MP3

Jeff Deist & Liliana Stern
_Human Action_ Podcast Live! The State of Economics Education
POST #20
MP3

Dave Smith
The Absurdity of the State
PENDING
MP3

Joseph Salerno & Jeff Deist
Closing Remarks and Awards Ceremony
PENDING
MP3

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Welcome and Opening Remarks | Joseph Salerno & Jeff Deist*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcDas7-riHk

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Birth of the Austrian School | Joseph Salerno*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdepDj8C4D0

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Praxeology: The Method of Economics | David Gordon*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EuP69LP-4iY

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Division of Labor and Social Order | Shawn Ritenour*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgHMOIJPTcQ

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Banking | David Howden*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-9VBgkvHpE

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Austrian Capital Theory | Shawn Ritenour*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aasphcB85IQ

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Calculation and Socialism | Joseph Salerno*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYq4n2dIz7M

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Austrian Theory of the Business Cycle | David Howden*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trHlLzKWZ3Q

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Minimum Wage | Mark Thornton*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KI-wQb6Aby4

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Competition and Monopoly | Peter Klein*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-hB8cBgWkQ

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Austrian Alternatives to Conventional Economic Statistics | Jonathan Newman*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9x5djkog1xI

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Rothbardians vs. "Free Bankers" on Fractional Reserve Banking | Robert Murphy*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0VOodu-f98

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Myths of Market Failure | Thomas DiLorenzo*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oli8L5zbBpQ

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Economics of the Green New Deal | Robert Murphy*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLaKxeR3XtA

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Mises and Rothbard on Ethics | David Gordon*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2cdHAXbkeA

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Ten Things You Should Know about Socialism | Thomas DiLorenzo*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFrrovr7GVs

----------


## Occam's Banana

*International Business Cycles | Lucas Engelhardt*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENWRh2nw3IU

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Entrepreneurship | Peter Klein*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQaUfNXg404

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The State of Economics Education | Jeff Deist & Liliana Stern*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPLe6dUVGGs

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Robert Nozick's Anarchy, State and Utopia | David Gordon*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFqaFMZiS5c

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Unmasking Venezuelan Socialism | Rafael Acevedo & Luis Cirocco*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5zSyFIoCqg

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Austrian Economics vs. Keynesian and Monetarist Macroeconomics | Jonathan Newman*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYpjqOnsT-I

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Oil: Controls, Taxes and Regulations | Mark Brandly*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYZYRYAwVWg

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Subjective Value and Market Prices | Jeffrey Herbener*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2YC7ElriT_g

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Political Decentralization as a Road to Anarcho-Capitalism | Ryan McMaken*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39dTk-vsDBs

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Conceived in Liberty, Volume 5 | Patrick Newman*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=duzmFvKGJU0

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Environmental and Resource Economics | Timothy Terrell*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Cs3HhiQAgM

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Is There a Skyscraper Curse? | Mark Thornton*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7G2pFE8UaU

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Panics and Depressions in Early America | Patrick Newman*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5du2sjMtPpg

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Current Controversies in Medical Care Finance | Timothy Terrell*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=at97EDqDGLA

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Curse of Economic Nationalism | Thomas DiLorenzo*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzPGUoKPHFg

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Monetary Policy: Discretion, Rules or Markets? | Lucas Engelhardt*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQgMnbFEJlY

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Economics of the Stateless Society | Robert Murphy*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hfK5G3a8mJ8

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Progressive Era and Crony Political and Local Reform | Patrick Newman*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oyi1RUR8caQ

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Hans-Hermann Hoppe's Argumentation Theory of Ethics | Łukasz Dominiak*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WqO54eWt4Ws

----------


## Danke

I didn't see anything about Miss Universe 2019 in any of those videos!

----------


## PAF

> *Political Decentralization as a Road to Anarcho-Capitalism | Ryan McMaken*
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39dTk-vsDBs

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Modern Monetary Theory | Lucas Engelhardt*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KBGo2nojiek

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Market for Military Defense | Robert Murphy*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VgpThFkZmbc

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Economics of Data Privacy | Peter Klein*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQXwXb1FSkM

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Deflation: Myth and Reality | Joseph Salerno*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5TELYlmgfdY

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Higher Education in Crisis | Timothy Terrell*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9cCvZwb2CQ

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Government and Big Business | Peter Klein*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMJEIV4Uf9k

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Money | Sandra Klein*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRK4uBkBk7s

----------

